# "Diskriminierung" verrschiedener Musikrichtungen?



## pwnytaure (16. Februar 2011)

Also mich würde ma interessieren wie die Community das so sieht, denn ich bin neulich bei nem Vortrag auf das Thema gestoßen.
 Ich finde es unerhöhrt dass der Typ der bei DsdS mit Ensiferum ankommt immer gleich als erstes von Freund Bohlen rausgeworfen wird. Bei uns in Österreich musste die Hip-Hop Industrie sogar ihr eigenes Label ("Slangsta") gründen um überhaupt einen organisierten Vertrieb zu ermöglichen. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum immer nur die Mainstream Typen (welche ich nicht unbedingt ablehen so lange sie nicht provokant oder diskriminierend gegenüber anderen Gruppierrungen und Stils werden) eine faire Chance erhalten. 

Bands und Sänger/innen anderer Musikrichtungen müssen sich entweder mit assozialen Plattenfirmen herumschlagen, wie man es damals am Beispiel von Children of Bodom sah, die sogar die Band Inheart scheinbar auflösten nur um dem Plattenvertrag zu entkommen und als "Children of Bodom" bei einem liberalerem Label unterzukommen.

 Oder am Beispiel vvon den Vamummtn in Österreich die erst niemand haben wollte, unnd sie dann auf Youtube begannen Die SBG-Hotboyz zu ich nenns mal flamen da ich keinen passenden Ausdruk finde^^, auf einmal wollten alle die Band doc sie gründeten mit einien anderen das Label Slangsta, da die Plattenfirmen einfach nur desorganisiert und Unfair (gegenüber Newcomern) sind.

Meiner meinung nach sind auch die Castng-Shows die wie Unkraut aus dem Boden kommen ein Armutszeugniss. Alle paar wochen gewinnt irgendein Hansl so ne Show nur um ein Monat drauf wieder vergessen zu sein. Ich wäre hier für verschiedene Shows für alle Richtungen anstatt taussendmal die selbe Mainstream-Scheiße.

Ich möchte hierzu eure Meinung, da dass ein Thema ist das viel zu wenig diskutiert wird, und ich finde dass das nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum immer nur die Mainstream Typen (welche ich nicht unbedingt ablehen so lange sie nicht provokant oder diskriminierend gegenüber anderen Gruppierrungen und Stils werden) eine faire Chance erhalten.



Mainstream bringt mehr Kohle, da es mehr Leute hören. Und da es auch in der Musikindustrie um Geld geht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

Ich kann das ganze Gezänk um Musikrichtungen gar nicht nachvollziehen. Metaller hassen Hopper, Hopper hassen Raver und Raver hassen Metaller... lasst doch einfach jeden das hören, was ihm gefällt. Ihr müsst es euch ja nicht anhören (außer in der S-Bahn von 13-jährigen Kiddies, aber da würde jede Mucke nerven).

Ansonsten lese ich den Medien nie etwas über Musikrichtungen. Also als Medien nehme ich jetzt einfach mal Zeit-Online, woanders informiere ich mich eh nie.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich war ja früher auch son "Musikfanatiker" ^^, bin aber immer weitergewandert, was die Richtung angeht.
Gaaanz am anfang wars Hiphop, dann kam Rock, dann Metal und dann kam ne Technophase, dann kam Drum and Bass und schlussendlich is gerade Dubstep mein Fav.

Doch finde ich inzwischen an jedem Stil etwas, was mir gefällt, und hör zurzeit alles im Mix.

Warum auch nicht?

Dieses auf eine Musikrichtung festlegen verbaut einem so vieles... ich hätt so tolle tracks nie gehört, wenn ich bei etwas hängen geblieben wäre...

Also open your *ears* and open your *minds* !!

BTT ( ganz vergessen xD ):
Wer hört denn noch Radio? ( also "richtiges" Radio über UKW.... )
Im Internet gibts doch für alles ne Radiostation....
Und "Musikfernsehn" kannste doch eh in die Tonne treten. ( zumal ja MTV jetzt ja weg is [ war ja doch iwie auch schon lange kein Musikfernsehsender mehr ] )


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich war ja früher auch son "Musikfanatiker" ^^, bin aber immer weitergewandert, was die Richtung angeht.
> Gaaanz am anfang wars Hiphop, dann kam Rock, dann Metal und dann kam ne Technophase, dann kam Drum and Bass und schlussendlich is gerade Dubstep mein Fav.



So ähnlich ist es auch bei mir. Nur ist die Reihenfolge ein bisschen anders.
Erst Rock, dann Metal, dann Hip Hop und jetzt Dubstep und Hip Hop. Metal höre ich kaum noch. Naja okay darum geht es ja eigentlich gar nicht.

In den Medien kommt halt vorallem das, was am meisten gehört wird.
In den Medien wird oft schlecht über Musik geschrieben, die ich höre. (Z.B. K.I.Z.) Aber stören tut es mich nicht wirklich, manchmal ist es sogar lustig.

Zu DSDS: Wieso sollte man zu DSDS gehen, wenn man Metal machen will? Gab es da jemals Metal? Da ist der Typ doch selber schuld. Metal passt da überhaupt nicht hin.


Achja wenn du Casting-Shows mit anderen Musikrichtungen willst, dann mach doch deine eigene Sendung. Die Leute, die diese Sendungen machen, wollen Geld verdienen und so verdient mal halt am meisten Geld.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Februar 2011)

Ich find's nicht ganz richtig, bei DSDS von "Diskriminierung" zu sprechen. Wer sich diese scheiße freiwillig anschaut, hat von Musik sowieso keine Ahnung und die Sendung gehört nun mal RTL - was reinkommt oder nicht, bestimmt nunmal der Sender. Und im späteren Verlauf der Sendung wird den "Superstars" dann größtenteils vorgeschrieben, wie sie tanzen, sich anziehen und aufführen und was sie singen sollen. Der ganze Mist ist hochgradig künstlich, die Gewinner repräsentieren sich auch nicht mehr selbst, sondern eben das, was man ihnen aufzwängt und dann ist es schon wieder Zeit für die nächste Staffel... rinse, repeat.
Die Jury saugt junge "Talente" bis aufs Blut aus, macht 90% von ihnen falsche Hoffnungen, pisst ihnen vor laufender Kamera auf die Seele und die Zuschauer finden es toll. Diskriminierung ist harmlos dagegen.


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Wie es hier schon erwähnt wurde:
Raver -/> Metaller; Metaller -/> Hopper; Hopper -/> Raver

Ich persönlich höre Electro (Daft Punk <3) aber wenn ich lust habe auch mal Disturbed (Band deren Musikrichtung ich nicht genau kenne :/ )

Vor allem Blicke ich jedoch nicht so genau durch was welche Musikrichtung ist xD
Es gibt ja mittlerweile so viele "untermusikrichtungen" naja xD


----------



## Potpotom (16. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wer hört denn noch Radio? ( also "richtiges" Radio über UKW.... )
> Im Internet gibts doch für alles ne Radiostation....


*meld*

Also ich höre noch Radio... krass oder? Irgendwie ziehe ich es vor, News und Veranstaltungen aus meiner Region zu hören als irgendwelchen Krempel in Andalusien oder sonstwo.


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Also ich höre noch Radio... krass oder? Irgendwie ziehe ich es vor, News und Veranstaltungen aus meiner Region zu hören als irgendwelchen Krempel in Andalusien oder sonstwo.



Ich höre auch noch Radio. Allerdings nur noch während dem Arbeiten.


----------



## boonfish (16. Februar 2011)

Die Band die sich von den deutschen Medien am meißten diskriminiert fühlen darf sind wohl die Onkelz... 



PS: Wer glaubt denn daran, dass es bei DSDS um Musik geht? Wie kommt den so ein Irrglaube auf?? 
 	Im Ernst: Man schaut es einfach nicht, damit hat sich die Sache.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Februar 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum immer nur die Mainstream Typen (welche ich nicht unbedingt ablehen so lange sie nicht provokant oder diskriminierend gegenüber anderen Gruppierrungen und Stils werden) eine faire Chance erhalten.



DSDS gibt es nur aus einem einzigen Grund: Um Geld zu verdienen. Sonst nix!

Mit Mainstream verdient man am meisten also wird Mainstream gecastet.

Das ist konsequent und hat mit Diskriminierung gar nix zu tun.

Und welcher echte, böse "G" will wohl über DSDS Karriere machen, wo bleibt denn da die Street Credibility?


----------



## Traklar (16. Februar 2011)

Jetzt mal abgesehen von dem Ganzen DSDS und sonst was, ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend, wie oft Pagan Metal mit Rechtsradikaler Musik vertauscht wird, da wird man oft dumm angemacht, wenn man sowas sagt. Das kotzt voll an, zumal wir uns ja von den Rechten strickt abgrenzen, sie sogar zerfleißen würden, wäre einer auf nem Konzert (Achtung!: *Übertreibung*).

Oder das allgemein alle, die Metal hören gleich Rechts und brutale Schläger sind, egal was sie hören. 

Gleiche gilt für Skinheads, da sind ja nur die Rechten so extrem in den Medien, dass Skinhead = Nazi ist....  was ja gar nicht stimmt, es gibt sogar mehr Links-Skinheads als Rechts-Skinheads. 

Punks -> Alles assoziale Penner, dumm und der Abschaum der Gesellschaft, also wirklich, wer einen Punk (oder mehrere) kennt, weiß, dass es fast immer genau das Gegenteil ist. 

Aber diese Seiten, die werden ja von den Medien nicht einmal aufgegriffen, vielleicht höchstens mal 1x im Jahr eine 15min Doku oder so....

Daran wird sich leider nie was ändern....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2011)

*Klischeedenken*

"Unser Bewusstsein ist aufgrund der Informationsflut gezwungen, diese zu ordnen und zu filtern. Der "rationale Verstand... ersetzt zahllose Details durch einfache Begriffe und denkt dann in diesen begrifflichen Kategorien". Im Klartext bedeutet dies, dass wir vom Besonderen auf das Allgemeine schließen, wir denken in Klischees, in Schubladen und halten diese Vorstellungen dann für Tatsachen. Unser Denken gründet sich hierbei aber auf ungeprüfte Annahmen, die in keiner Hinsicht ihren Niederschlag in der Realität finden. Dies führt in Grenzsituationen zu unangenehmen Resultaten. Ein probates Mittel dagegen ist die Schulung der eigenen Selbstreflexion sowie ein kritisches Bewußtsein"


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2011)

Traklar schrieb:


> vielleicht höchstens mal 1x im Jahr eine 15min Doku oder so....



Das stimmt sogar, bei jeder Doku über Metal die im Fernsehen läuft muss ich mir ständig an den Kopf fassen und hoffen dass es bald vorbei ist, abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Shaila (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Hopper und Raver die ärgsten Feinde sind, welche es überhaupt geben kann. Ich würde zwar keinen als Hopper beschimpfen, aber ich kann diese Musikrichtung wirklich auch überhaupt nicht ertragen, da gibt es nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen in dem Genre, welche ich ganz okay finde.

Auf der Anderen Seite denke ich das eine "Feindschaft" zwischen Rock/Metal und Pop bzw. der Mainstreammusik besteht.

Ich höre Trance, Hands up und Hardstyle und bin damit glücklich. Was die anderen hören ist mir ziemlich egal, sich darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen finde ich ziemlich sinnlos. Wobei, wenn ich mir so manche Lieder im Hip-Hop Bereich anhöre, kann ich es manchmal auch nachvollziehen, aber jedem das Seine.

EDIT:

Ich bin nicht der Meinung das diese Musikrichtungen in der selben Art und Weise in den Medien vorzufinden sind, wie Andere. Das ist aber eigentlich vollkommen logisch? Ich denke nicht, dass dies etwas mit Diskriminierung zu tun hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Hopper und Raver die ärgsten Feinde sind, welche es überhaupt geben kann. Ich würde zwar keinen als Hopper beschimpfen, aber ich kann diese Musikrichtung wirklich auch überhaupt nicht ertragen, da gibt es nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen in dem Genre, welche ich ganz okay finde.
> 
> Auf der Anderen Seite denke ich das eine "Feindschaft" zwischen Rock/Metal und Pop bzw. der Mainstreammusik besteht.



Ist doch Schwachsinn. Warum sollte man gegen die und die Leute sein, nur weil man die und die Musik hört? Das machen nur kleine Idioten die dadurch Bestätigung in ihrer jeweiligen "Szene" suchen um so eher akzeptiert zu werden.


Und wer es mit einem Ensiferum Song bei DSDS versucht kann es auch nur for the lulz machen oder weil er dumm ist, das würde nie und nimmer klappen.


----------



## Jester (17. Februar 2011)

Scheisse Jungs, ich bin froh wie töfte, dass meine Musikvorlieben von den "Mainstream"medien ignoriert werden!
Denn, seien wir mal ehrlich, ein wenig ist man auch nur deshalb Teil einer solchen "Subkultur" um sich von Anderen abgrenzen zu können. Würde man auf einmal mit Metal in beliebiger Spielweise bei DSDS weiterkommen müsste ich mir ja nochmehr Kommentare dazu in Schule und bei Bekannten anhören.


----------



## Gyrger (17. Februar 2011)

Bin ziemlich froh darüber, dass über Metal nicht viel in den Medien kommt, denn meistens verbreiten solch idiotische Schwachköpfe wie Christian Dornbusch, dass die Szene ja zu 90% Rassistisch sei. Auf so einen Mist habe ich keine Lust und, die Götter seien gesegnet , ist Metal nicht allzu Mainstream-Tauglich. Zumindest nur sowas wie Slipknot oder Disturbed, aber sowas höre ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich höre Trance, Hands up und Hardstyle und bin damit glücklich.



Es gibt echt ne Musikrichtung die"Hands up" heisst?? *bauch halt vor lachen*

Ob die wohl eher von Bullen oder Gangstern gehört wird?


----------



## Littletall (17. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall finde ich, dass Musikrichtungen von Medien diskriminiert werden. Ich bin z.B. mal über einen Freund auf die Folk-Rock-Band Schandmaul gestoßen, aber gehört im Radio oder gesehen im Fernsehen hab ich die nie. Dafür gabs ne Menge Livemitschnitte auf Myvideo.

Mir persönlich geht es eh übelst auf die Nerven, dass bloß immer dieses Mainstream-Zeug im Radio gespielt wird...unkonventionelle Musik hat gar keine Chance auf Charterfolge, da sie niemand hören kann ohne direkt auf ein Konzert zu gehen oder sich spontan eine CD zu kaufen.

Echt schade.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Also von Diskriminierung würd ich jetzt nicht sprechen, aber es wird schon in bestimmte Mainstream-Richtungen gepusht. Wobei das von Land zu Land unterschiedlich ist. Schon spannend wenn man in einem anderen Land ist und dort der Musikgeschmack und die Charts total anders sind. Diesen HipHop in den USA kann ich ja mal nix abgewinnen, aber so sind Geschmäcker eben. Und Radio höre ich nach wie vor, also UKW. Im Heimatort meist den Studentensender der alles nur nicht Mainstream spielt (da kommt z.B. ein Anthrax-Lied und danach Vivaldi ?! grins), und zu Hause meist Rario via Satellit teilweise in Dolby Digital also super Klang. Diese Möglichkeiten finde ich super. Nur beim Zocken mal Internetradio was natürlich auch klasse ist diese Auswahl zu haben.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Februar 2011)

Ich bin relativ offen, was Musik betrifft, aber alles hat irgendwo Grenzen .
Im Grunde höre ich viel Rock und Metal, aber zum Zocken gerne mal Techno/Trance oder wenn ich miese Laune habe dröhnt auch mal Prodigy.

HipHop und Rap Musik allerdings nur eingeschränkt und bei: Ich *beep* deine Mutter und *beep**beep* dich und dann stecke ich dir ein *beep* Messer* in deinen *Beep. hörts dann doch irgendwo auf^^.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2011)

Willkommen im Kapitalismus, was zu wenige hören wollen, bringt kein Geld, also interessiert es die Plattenfirmen nicht


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Februar 2011)

Willkommen in der Realität ^^. 
Warum sollte eine Firma einen Künster unter Vertrag nehmen in den sie investieren muss ohne das er Gewinn abwirft...
PlattenFIRMEN sind kommerziell und wollen natürlich Geld verdienen. Aus diesem Grund gründet man eine Firma.

Es gibt genug Indielabels und wenn ein Künstler wirklich den Drang hat nach vorne zu kommen, kann er grade mit der heutigen Technik seine Musik ohne Probleme promoten.
Mittlerweile ist jeder Honk bei Itunes oder Youtube.

Und da es den von dir besagten Künstlern ja nicht ums Geld geht, könnten sie ja etwas arbeiten und dann mal ein paar 1000 Euro in die Hand nehmen und diesen Weg gehen.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ich wäre hier für verschiedene Shows für alle Richtungen anstatt taussendmal die selbe Mainstream-Scheiße.
> 
> Ich möchte hierzu eure Meinung, da dass ein Thema ist das viel zu wenig diskutiert wird, und ich finde dass das nicht sein sollte.




also ich habe eine fernbedienung...ich MUSS mir keine sendung anschauen zu der ich kein bezug habe...

btw deine genannten gruppen hab ich mein lebtag noch nicht gehört...das wär das gleiche wenn ich mit neuseeländischer folklore oder sudanesischen pop hier anfange,warum der nicht gespielt wird *kopfschüttel*
rtl ist mainstream udn das schauen halt leute die sowas mögen.fertig...die wollen  da geld verdienen udn nicht eine randerscheinung befriedigen

und ausserdem waren mit den gewinnern godoy und tobias regner(oder wie der hiess,der rock liebte) zwei leute gewinner, die nicht wirklich gerade mainstream vorlebten
also erstmal informieren bevor man so was hier von diskriminierung schreibt


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

Naja, es gibt außer mir vermutlich eh keinen mehr, der noch Nightwish hört, insofern bin ich absolut anti-Mainstream.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2011)

toll nu hab ich wieder die melodie von dem end of all hope song im kopf >.>


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

Naja, es gibt bessere. Dead Boy's Poem oder She is my sin. Letzteres hab ich in meinem Wecker drin. Wenn das loslegt, wecke ich das ganze Stockwerk auf.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2011)

Wie schon einige gesagt haben:
Wenn in einer Show wie DSDS bestimmte Leute mit ihren speziellen Musiktiteln nicht weiterkommen, liegt das meistens sicherlich einfach daran, dass es nicht massentauglich ist.
DSDS ist eine Massen-Unterhaltungsshow, da kann man kein Metal "singen" und damit der neue Superstar werden.

Eigentlich ist doch auch klar, dass DSDS kein Garant für gute Musik ist, ganz im Gegenteil... Musik kann so vielschichtig sein und vieles davon haben DSDS Zuschauer noch nie gehört.
Trotzdem sind diese Sachen auch ganz große Kunst.

Natürlich merkt man auch oft, dass in den Medien (Radio, Fernsehen....) bestimmte Lieder einfach nicht gespielt werden, bzw. ganze Musikstile unter den Tisch fallen.
Logisch, denn damit gewinn man keine Hörer, da eben z.B. Klassische Musik nicht jeden anspricht. Dafür gibts dann Spartensender und wer Spass dran hat, hört sich dann die Klassik an - was aber deutlich weniger sind als die, die Mainstream hören.

Ob jetzt die Bezeichung "Diskriminierung" dafür zutrifft, ist schwer zu beantworten. Denn eigentlich wird nichts öffentlich schlecht geredet, es wird lediglich aus kommerziellen Gründen nicht gesendet.
Stillschweigende Ablehnung aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Februar 2011)

Ich find's ironisch, wie sich manch einer darüber beklagt, dass seine bevorzugte Musikrichtung nicht oft genug gespielt wird und in Sendungen wie DSDS keine Beachtung findet, sich im gleichen Atemzug aber über "Mainstream-Scheiße" beschwert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

http://www.zeit.de/kultur/musik/2011-02/heavy-metal-forschung

Hier übrigens ein Artikel über Heavy Metal. Ich kenn mich damit ja nicht aus, aber vielleicht taugt der Artikel ja was.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich find's ironisch, wie sich manch einer darüber beklagt, dass seine bevorzugte Musikrichtung nicht oft genug gespielt wird und in Sendungen wie DSDS keine Beachtung findet, sich im gleichen Atemzug aber über "Mainstream-Scheiße" beschwert.



Was ist daran ironisch?
Eigentlich nachvollziehbar, mal davon abgesehen dass ich andere Sorgen hab als darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Februar 2011)

man sieht doch an sämtlichen Castingsendungen, dass man irgendwelche Leute mit irgendwelcher Musik nur genug hypen muss, damit man Platten verkauft.
Das klappt dann mit jeder Person 1-2 mal und dann verschwinden 90% aller Castingsänger wieder in der Versenkung.
Wenn ich an DSDS denke, waren doch nur Daniel Kübelböck und dieser andere Mensch, der jetzt Musicalsänger geworden ist (bezeichnend, dass mir sein Name grad nich einfällt) langfristig erfolgreich.

Wenn man jetzt irgendein Metallied nur stark genug hyped und "angesagte" Leute dieses Lied gut finden, ist es auch in 10 Minuten Platz Eins in den Charts. 

Menschen sind da wie Hühner  Fütter ein Huhn an und alle anderen kommen nachgelaufen. 


Hab mir mal den Metaltext durchgelesen.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Hälfte der aufgezählten Bands kein Metal sondern eher Hardrock macht, und das er mit aufgeblasenen Adjektiven gefüllt ist, kratz er an der Wahrheit .


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt irgendein Metallied nur stark genug hyped und "angesagte" Leute dieses Lied gut finden, ist es auch in 10 Minuten Platz Eins in den Charts.
> 
> Menschen sind da wie Hühner  Fütter ein Huhn an und alle anderen kommen nachgelaufen.




sind wir nicht eher schafe?

bestes beispiel für hype um randerscheinungen sind doch paul potts udn michael hirte...denn wer hätte vor den beiden daran geglaubt das ein klasisches lied udn ein mundharminikalied in den deutschen topt ten einschlagen könne...
ich glaub das letzte mal das ein lied mit ner mundharmonika im radio zu hören war,wo die stars in schlaghosen in der deutschen hitparade aufgetreten sind...und ein klassisches war wohl in den 50ern das letzte in den charts...


----------



## Lorghi (17. Februar 2011)

Solange solche Bands weiter ungehört durch die Jugendzentren Deutschlands touren & vor 15 Leuten spielen fühle ich mich in dem Glauben bestätigt, dass sich großartige Musik & Massengeschmack ausschließen!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2011)

> Manche nennen es Musik, doch für die Meisten ist es Krach.



Ich kann Metal zB auch garnichts abgewinnen. Das ist definitiv Krach, den ich abschalte, sollte er irgendwo zu hören sein. Ich denke auch das ich da nicht alleine bin. DSDS kann es sich eben nicht leisten, das Leute mit Ohren/Kopfschmerzen abschalten.


----------



## Topperharly (17. Februar 2011)

also ich höre gerne "classic" rock. also 1960-1990. die musik kommt kaum noch im radio....leider


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> BTT ( ganz vergessen xD ):
> Wer hört denn noch Radio? ( also "richtiges" Radio über UKW.... )
> Im Internet gibts doch für alles ne Radiostation....
> Und "Musikfernsehn" kannste doch eh in die Tonne treten. ( zumal ja MTV jetzt ja weg is [ war ja doch iwie auch schon lange kein Musikfernsehsender mehr ] )



jo bestreite ich nicht, hast recht.


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja gabs da trat einer mit Chimaira auf xD


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ist doch Schwachsinn. Warum sollte man gegen die und die Leute sein, nur weil man die und die Musik hört? Das machen nur kleine Idioten die dadurch Bestätigung in ihrer jeweiligen "Szene" suchen um so eher akzeptiert zu werden.
> 
> 
> Und wer es mit einem Ensiferum Song bei DSDS versucht kann es auch nur for the lulz machen oder weil er dumm ist, das würde nie und nimmer klappen.



Aber lustiig wärs  so nach dem motto into batle we ride freund bohlen^^


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich bin relativ offen, was Musik betrifft, aber alles hat irgendwo Grenzen .
> Im Grunde höre ich viel Rock und Metal, aber zum Zocken gerne mal Techno/Trance oder wenn ich miese Laune habe dröhnt auch mal Prodigy.
> 
> HipHop und Rap Musik allerdings nur eingeschränkt und bei: Ich *beep* deine Mutter und *beep**beep* dich und dann stecke ich dir ein *beep* Messer* in deinen *Beep. hörts dann doch irgendwo auf^^.



Wenn dir sowax am sack geht empfehl ich dir mal vamummtn sind zwar auch österreicher aber wayne^^


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und da es den von dir besagten Künstlern ja nicht ums Geld geht, könnten sie ja etwas arbeiten und dann mal ein paar 1000 Euro in die Hand nehmen und diesen Weg gehen.



Ach ne tut es das nich?... google mal children of bodom


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich habe eine fernbedienung...ich MUSS mir keine sendung anschauen zu der ich kein bezug habe...
> 
> btw deine genannten gruppen hab ich mein lebtag noch nicht gehört...das wär das gleiche wenn ich mit neuseeländischer folklore oder sudanesischen pop hier anfange,warum der nicht gespielt wird *kopfschüttel*
> rtl ist mainstream udn das schauen halt leute die sowas mögen.fertig...die wollen da geld verdienen udn nicht eine randerscheinung befriedigen
> ...



Ja die vamummtn kennst net weilst deutscher bist. Das sind sterrreicherr und bei mir kennt die jde sau.


----------



## Dropz (17. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mainstream bringt mehr Kohle, da es mehr Leute hören. Und da es auch in der Musikindustrie um Geld geht...



ja leider :<


----------



## Fipsin (17. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt außer mir vermutlich eh keinen mehr, der noch Nightwish hört, insofern bin ich absolut anti-Mainstream.



Und ich werd von Hoppern dumm angemacht weil ich nightwish höre, SUPER
Und Nightwish ist einfach....GENIAL

Und wenn du wirklich deine Mitmieter in den wahnsinn treiben willst musste de 
Eluveitie - Inis Mona (Mainstream Nervt ) reinmachen, mach ich jedenfals aber
bisjetzt hat sich niemand beschwert, hmmm lauter drehen <.<



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich find's ironisch, wie sich manch einer darüber beklagt, dass seine bevorzugte Musikrichtung nicht oft genug gespielt wird und in Sendungen wie DSDS keine Beachtung findet, sich im gleichen Atemzug aber über "Mainstream-Scheiße" beschwert.



Die Sache ist ich habe bis heute, pie mal daumen 1x ein lied von nightwish im Radio gehört und das auf musikwunsch in nem kleinen webraido, JA der Dj war Super <3


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich höre auch alles kreuz und quer....über 50er Rock (Eis am Stiel Soundtrack ftw), bis ein paar "Mainstream-Lieder" über Metal, Punk,Grindcore uv.a. NY-Hardcore.

Derzeit auch viel Volbeat - die im übrigen in den "normalen" Albumcharts sind und die sie letztes Wochenende in Kärnten auf ner Ski-Hütte gespielt haben - da hab ich auch nicht schlecht geschaut.
Wobei das keine Apres Ski Bar war - weil man glaubt es kaum - in dem Gebiet gabs kein Apres Ski (Mölltaler Gletscher).

Aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh darüber sowenig wie möglich "meiner" Musik in den Standard-Medien zu hören.....in der Arbeit muss ich mir Ö3 geben
und selbst wenn das eine oder andere Lied jetzt nicht soooo schlecht wäre - nach 20x am Tag hängt dir garantiert jedes Lied zum Hals raus.


Vergleicht es doch mal mit WoW - darüber wird jetzt auch nicht dermassen viel in den normalen Medien berichtet.....aber wozu gibt es Foren wie dieses hier...
sowas gibts doch für so ziemlich jede Musikart auch....

Im Endeffekt sind wir in einer Zeit wo wir im Endeffekt ziemlich grosse Auswahl haben was wir sehen oder hören - zig TV-Sender,Online Streams,Online Radio, jedes poppelige Handy hat nen
MP3-Player, mit den meisten kann man sich unterwegs gleich Songs runterladen,usw.  Niemand ist gezwungen irgendwas bestimmtes zu sehen oder hören und das ist gut so....


Das einzige was ich mir beim Ö3 hören den ganzen Tag so denke, oder wenn ich halt normale Sender im TV ansehe - wie es manche Lieder/Sendungen schaffen sooo (relativ) erfolgreich zu sein.
Jedem sein Geschmack, schon klar.....aber manches ist schon einfach unterirdisch und seltsam......


----------



## VHRobi (17. Februar 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Und ich werd von Hoppern dumm angemacht weil ich nightwish höre, SUPER



Von Hoppern dumm angemacht weil Nightwish hörst? häää?
 Woher wissen die Hopper das Du Nightwish magst? Steht es auf der Stirn geschrieben, oder beschallst die ganze Stadt mit einem Radio?
 Hat mal eine Gruppe von Hoppern die du kennst gesagt; "dein Musikstil ist schlecht" und deshalb heisst es "ich werde von Hoppern dumm angemacht weil ich Nightwish höre"?
 Fremde werden wohl kaum sagen dein Musikstil ist scheisse, warum auch? Kennen dich nicht, kennen deinen Musikgeschmack nicht, kein grund überhaupt ins gespräch zu kommen, einer von tausend die vorbeilaufen.


----------



## Fipsin (17. Februar 2011)

Nun man unterhält sich ja normalerweiße mal, wenn wir dan auf musik kommen höre ich einfach von 80% der Hopper nur Öhh Pussimetal usw. Sry ist einfach so >.<


----------



## Petersburg (17. Februar 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ja die vamummtn kennst net weilst deutscher bist. Das sind sterrreicherr und bei mir kennt die jde sau.



Erst wollte ich "TRIPLE POST!" Schreien, dann ging ich auf die nächste Seite und sehe 3 weitere Posts von dir.
 Dir ist schon klar, dass du 1. Posts Editieren und 2. Mit 1 Post auf mehrere Leute Posts antworten kannst?


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

Nunja...schwierig in dem Thema anzufangen. Nehmen wir jetzt einfach mal Obama als Beispiel, wenn er Metal hoert  faengt auch keiner und meint, hier komm scheiss Rocker oder Metal Spacko..

Es kommt hier in dem Bezug auf das Aussehen an, denn viele Menschen denken oder wissen schon vom Aussehen welchen Musikstil die Person mag und so wird Sie auch behandelt. Ich moechte nicht selber sagen, dass Ich mich, als ''Emo'' bezeichene und somit nur 30 Seconds to Mars oder Placebo hoere?

Nein eben nicht, hoere genau so Kesha, Fort Minor oder T. Mills, falls er sich so nennt.

Diskriminierung ensteht eigentlich nur durch das Aussehen der Person. Keiner wuerde einen Business Mann mit einem Anzug in der U-Bahn anmachen und meinen du Scheiss Emo, weil du 30 Seconds to Mars hoerst.


----------



## pwnytaure (17. Februar 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Und ich werd von Hoppern dumm angemacht weil ich nightwish höre, SUPER
> Und Nightwish ist einfach....GENIAL
> 
> Und wenn du wirklich deine Mitmieter in den wahnsinn treiben willst musste de
> ...



Lulz das is mein lieblingssong xD


----------



## Fipsin (17. Februar 2011)

Als wecker ist der Song Klasse


----------



## Meriane (17. Februar 2011)

Dass im Radio nur Mainstream läuft denke ich hat auch damit zu tun dass die Musik, auch wenn man sie nicht mag trotzdem iwie erträglich ist.
So ist es mir zb lieber wenn im Radio Pop kommt als Hardcore-Techno. Andere würden Death metal im Radio wohl viel schlimmer finden. Das Radio-Gedudel, dass sonst läuft, kann man noch so akzeptieren (zumindest ich)

Casting-Shows wie Dsds sind eh fürn Arsch, aber bei denen geht es ja eigentlich auch gar nicht um die Musik.

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack und für jeden klingt eine bestimmte andere Musik total schrecklich. Wenn man versuchen würde keine Musik zu "diskriminieren" müsste man ja praktisch alles spielen was es gibt. Wie soll man sowas denn bitte schaffen?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find's ironisch, wie sich manch einer darüber beklagt, dass seine bevorzugte Musikrichtung nicht oft genug gespielt wird und in Sendungen wie DSDS keine Beachtung findet, sich im gleichen Atemzug aber über "Mainstream-Scheiße" beschwert.





Konov schrieb:


> Was ist daran ironisch?



Ist doch net so kompliziert. Wenn man "Mainstream" scheiße findet, und gleichzeitig fordert, dass der eigene Musikgeschmack überall gespielt wird, dann wird der selber zum "Mainstream".  Wobei mich ja brennend interessiert, was die Mainstream-Hasser anschließend aus Protest hören würden. Schlager?


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es gibt echt ne Musikrichtung die"Hands up" heisst?? *bauch halt vor lachen*
> 
> Ob die wohl eher von Bullen oder Gangstern gehört wird?



Das ist die Musikrichtung, die dir vielleicht besser als Techno bekannt ist.


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist doch net so kompliziert. Wenn man "Mainstream" scheiße findet, und gleichzeitig fordert, dass der eigene Musikgeschmack überall gespielt wird, dann wird der selber zum "Mainstream".  Wobei mich ja brennend interessiert, was die Mainstream-Hasser anschließend aus Protest hören würden. Schlager?



Achso meintest du das, hab wohl das Wort "Überall" überlesen 

Zum Thema "es hört keiner mehr Radio über UKW": Stimmt so nicht ganz, ich z.B. höre durchaus noch UKW Radio.
1. Weil mein Rechner nich 24/7 läuft und 
2. Hat doch jeder Mensch irgendwo ein Radio... in jedem modernen Wecker ist eins eingebaut. Wieso nicht nutzen? Kost ja nix... im Gegensatz zu ner Internetflat 

Von der lieben GEZ mal abgesehen. Aber ich bin davon befreit, weil ich Bafög bekomm. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist die Musikrichtung, die dir vielleicht besser als Techno bekannt ist.



Arrghhh wie mir da doch gleich das Lachen wieder vergeht


----------



## gradof (18. Februar 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ja die vamummtn kennst net weilst deutscher bist. Das sind sterrreicherr und bei mir kennt die jde sau.



Ich bin auch Österreicher aber von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört und meine Freunde auch nicht....


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Hopper und Raver die ärgsten Feinde sind, ...


Echt?

Hmm in meiner Drogenzeit wären wir ne große Gruppe, gemischt mit den verschiedensten Nationen und auch teilweise Musikrichtungen.
Okay ... Hauptmusik war fast nur Techno (Acid Trance, Acid House, Progressive ...)
Doch in gewissen Pausen liefen immer wieder 2 ganz bestimmte Lieder.

[myvideo]6889916[/myvideo] + [myvideo]4615938[/myvideo]
Die waren immer gut, um von den Trips der XTC etwas zur Zwischenruhe zu kommen, bis auf's Neue.

Ich mag auch heutzutage nicht jeden Geschmack, aber dennoch ziemlich queerbeet (immer noch "Techno" - eher Oldschool - 80er - +++)
Es soll doch von mir aus jeder hören, was er mag.
Abundzu höre ich auch gerne mal zu - aber abundzu mag ich auf der Strasse nicht dieses Handygedudel.

greetz


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ja gabs da trat einer mit Chimaira auf xD



Wieso änderst du mein Zitat und schreibst dann einfach Mist darunter? Das geht doch niocht...


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso änderst du mein Zitat und schreibst dann einfach Mist darunter? Das geht doch niocht...



Vllt ist "pwnytaure" der Forenname von Guttenberg ?


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt ist "pwnytaure" der Forenname von Guttenberg ?


Ich habe da eher den Verdacht, dass Pwnytaure der Forenname von einem geistig zurueckgebliebenen Schimpansen, der aus irgendeinem Medikamentenversuchslabor ausgebrochen ist, ist.
Das hält man ja im Kopf nicht aus...


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt ist "pwnytaure" der Forenname von Guttenberg ?



10/10.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. Februar 2011)

Lösung: Sender wie RTL etc. nicht mehr schauen oder besser gleich ganz aus der Programm Auswahl löschen.


----------



## Aventhor (19. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Lösung: Sender wie RTL etc. nicht mehr schauen oder besser gleich ganz aus der Programm Auswahl löschen.




Keine Lösung, denn die Quoten werden nur aufgezeichnet wenn ihr eine Quotenbox oder wie sich das Teil nennt habt. Das Gerät wird an den Fernseher angeschlossen und zeichnet so auf was die Familie alles schaut.
Es gibt ne festgelegte Anzahl an Geräten in Deutschland. Also wenn keiner mehr RTL schaut außer die Leute mit diesen Boxen dann ändert sich trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Februar 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Keine Lösung, denn die Quoten werden nur aufgezeichnet wenn ihr eine Quotenbox oder wie sich das Teil nennt habt. Das Gerät wird an den Fernseher angeschlossen und zeichnet so auf was die Familie alles schaut.
> Es gibt ne festgelegte Anzahl an Geräten in Deutschland. Also wenn keiner mehr RTL schaut außer die Leute mit diesen Boxen dann ändert sich trotzdem nichts.



najaaaa so einfach isses auch nicht.
RTL und co. haben schon auch noch andere Möglichkeiten um Zuschauerbeteiligung herauszufinden als die kleinen Quotenboxen!

Stell dir doch mal DSDS vor und bei den live Shows rufen 70% weniger Leute an als letztes Jahr.
Oder die Hits beim Online Streaming "rtl-now".
Oder die Teilnahme an den dusseligen Gewinnspielen (Wer heisst der höchste Berg a) Mount Everest b) Klaus-Dieter)


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2011)

Könnt euch bei solchen Leuten wie Bohlen & Co bedanken, die machens für bestimmte Bands unmöglich... na ja who cares...


----------



## Firechaos (19. Februar 2011)

Da fallen mir schon so einige Bands/Musikrichtungen ein. Z.B. Screamo...


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Hmm in meiner Drogenzeit wären wir ne große Gruppe, gemischt mit den verschiedensten Nationen und auch teilweise Musikrichtungen.
> Okay ... Hauptmusik war fast nur Techno (Acid Trance, Acid House, Progressive ...)
> ...



Ist bei uns ja genau so im Grunde. Ich habe aber auch nicht von mir selbst gesprochen. Es ist auch vielleicht nicht so eine "Feindschaft" wie sich hier manche vorstellen. Es ist eher ein "freundschaftlicher Schlagabtausch". Ich denke damit kann man es ganz gut beschreiben. Die beiden Musikrichtungen wetteifern immer so ein bisschen gegeneinander, aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ein Hopper den Schlagknüppel rausholt und nun den Raver niederprügelt. 

Bei uns ist es halt so, dass es eine große Hip - Hop Fans Gruppe gibt und die Anderen hören Techno. Rock/Metal/Pop hört bei mir in der Umgebung sogut wie niemand.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt bessere. Dead Boy's Poem oder She is my sin. Letzteres hab ich in meinem Wecker drin. Wenn das loslegt, wecke ich das ganze Stockwerk auf.




She is my Sin <3 Eins meiner Lieblingslieder von Nightwish - Du bist definitiv nicht alleine hier mit Nightwish ^^

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Ich hör auch sehr viel querbeet, je nach Lust und Laune. Manche Leute, die bei mir im Auto mitfahren, schütteln nur den Kopf über meine Musikmischungen - Da läuft ein Lied aus Herkules nach Nightwish, oder ein Schandmaul-Lied nach Jumpstyle. Muss ja keinem Anderen gefallen außer mir =)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich einmal ne Doku über's Wacken gesehen und schmunzeln musste. Irgendein Dorfbewohner sagte dann nämlich: "Ach was! Die Metaller sind doch vernünftiger und friedfertiger als diese Atzen!"  Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, war das einfach ne Doku über verschiedene Festivals, glaub noch mit der Nature One und ner Art Hippie-Festival, sozusagen um mal zu vergleichen, wie es so auf den Festivals abgeht. War ganz interessant, aber genau erinnern kann ich mich nicht - Nur daran, dass die Metaller als äußerst friedfertig und nett außerhalb der Zuschauertribüne galten.

In meiner Gothic-Phase in meiner Jugend, als ich also auch so "ganz düster" rumgelaufen bin, wurd ich auch des öfteren mal als "Satanist" oder "Grufti" beschimpft - eben dieses Klischeedenken. Auch dachten alle, ich stünde kurz vorm Suizid, nur, weil man mich außer zu Hause nirgends mehr mit farbigen Kleidungsstücken gesehen hat. Darüber kann ich heute nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Ich persönlich bin ganz froh, dass die meiste Musik, die ich höre, nicht so stark in den Medien vertreten ist. Mein Vater hört grundsätzlich Radio im Auto, außer er fährt aus dem Sendebereich von SWR3 raus. Die Tochter von seiner Freundin guckt dauernd Viva. Wie viele Lieder mir schon verdorben wurden, weil sie plötzlich überall präsent waren und ich mich an ihnen überhört habe, will ich gar nicht mehr zählen. Es waren jedenfalls genug. Wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, dass im Radio/Fernsehen/Kaufhäusern plötzlich dauernd Schandmaul, Nightwish, Jumpstyle oder sonstwas, was ich gerne höre, gespielt werden würde, da wird mir eher übel - Ich entscheide doch lieber selbst, wann ich ein Lied oft und wann seltener hören möchte =)


----------



## asmolol (20. Februar 2011)

diskriminiert???
ich hör metal, was nun garnicht im radio zu hören ist, aber das liegt nur daran das man natürlich lieber die breite masse anspricht, mit melodien die leicht zu merken sind, mit denen man mitschaukeln kann. ausserdem soll radio ja auch gute laune machen und im hintergrund laufen, metal ist dafür einfach zu present im ohr, im gegensatz von robbie williams gedudel.

is schade, aber net weiter schlimm.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Februar 2011)

Wie alle hier über den Mainstream schimpfen, hören sicher all nur Pakistanischen Black Trance Metal der nur in kleinen Underground Clubs gespielt


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Februar 2011)

Ich höre was mir gefällt, mir ist auch relativ egal ob die Songs dabei dann von Tokio Hotel oder Modern Talking kommen.
An sich bin ich was Musik angeht stark in Richtung Hardcore (PUNK), HipHop und Electro (DnB/Dub..) orientiert. Ich höre aber auch viel mix, sprich relativ viel Grunge, bisschen Metal und aber auch Emo und son Zeug.
Mir geht es oft so das ich mich absolut nicht mit den entsprechenden Szenen identifizieren kann aber letztendlich ist mir das egal - ich geh halt mit ner KC Royals Cap, Boardshorts und nem weißen Billabong Shirt zu Metal Konzerten - damit wird man auch schräg angeschaut und teilweise kriegt man auch echt blöde Sprüche ab, am meisten sogar von Gruftimädels (ist nur meine Erfahrung). Mit der Toleranz ist es sehr schwierig, ich habe z. B. mit alteingesessenen Metalern (sprich langhaarige Kuttenträger jenseits der 35) und HipHoppern weit bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Emos und jüngeren Metalheads und Goths. Bei den Emos warens übrigens auch meistens Mädels die sich durch meine bzw. der Answesenheit meiner Freundinnen irgendwie angegriffen fühlten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie alle hier über den Mainstream schimpfen, hören sicher all nur Pakistanischen Black Trance Metal der nur in kleinen Underground Clubs gespielt



Ihhh was für ne Kommerzkacke????


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2011)

Überhaupt keine Musik hören ist wirklich Anti-Mainstream. Ihr Anfänger.


----------

